

Cyclesort - omn1
http://corte.si/posts/code/cyclesort/index.html

======
codezero
I feel like Wikipedia gives a better explanation of how his can be linear
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_sort](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_sort)

